# Done Deal: Shaq Traded



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

> Shaq Out, Marion In?: Despite Pat Riley telling media that Shaq is not going to be traded, more than a few league sources say there have been real talks about Shaq heading to Phoenix in a Shawn Marion – Boris Diaw deal. Suns sources downplay Shaq coming in, but continue to say they hear the Suns are indeed looking. Why would Phoenix take such a risk? Despite Shaq's declining career, he is still a dominate force down low and if healthy he could be the difference for Phoenix in the playoffs as teams would have to choose who to double-team – Shaq or Amare. The Suns according to sources close to the team are growing tired of Shawn Marion, and if Miami will take Diaw's contract it seems there is some validity to the idea the Suns would sniff at Shaq. Seems like an odd pairing as Shaq surely would struggle with the Suns tempo – unless the Suns have decided that slowing things down might be the key to a title.


http://www.hoopsworld.com/Story.asp?STORY_ID=7241

It's from hoopsworld, so take it for what it's worth. Also in the link it says how we're _still_ looking to land Artest, and a possible Redick-for-Haslem deal (....seriously, thats what it says.)


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Rumor: Shaq for Marion & Diaw?*

I'd probably pass on that deal. Diaw's deal is just too damn long (5 years).


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Rumor: Shaq for Marion & Diaw?*

Ehhh

Trading Shaq sounds good, but how much better will we really be with Marion and Diaw? I don't think we would be much better...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Rumor: Shaq for Marion & Diaw?*

lol I don't buy this at all. Makes no sense. They need to get better sources. 

Not to mention Sarver's already said, the core will remain.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Rumor: Shaq for Marion & Diaw?*

Shaq running??????????


*dies of laughter



this is the EDIT rumor I have ever heard.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Rumor: Shaq for Marion & Diaw?*

Yeah, Shaq would pass out by the end of the 1st quarter in that system.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Rumor: Shaq for Marion & Diaw?*

IDK, Shaq had his best games against Phoenix this year.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Rumor: Shaq for Marion & Diaw?*

thats the stupidest thing I ever heard..

For Miami, Diaw's deal is way too long and Marion's too big, and really not worth the effort taking on two big contracts just to be a "near"-contender..

For Phoenix, WTF??


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Rumor: Shaq for Marion & Diaw?*

You can't say gay if you're using it to mean stupid. That's just the way it's always been around here. I'm sorry, but I don't make the rules.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Rumor: Shaq for Marion & Diaw?*

Well one thing I can say is Shaq is definately gay.

Don't edit that, he's an exception.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Rumor: Shaq for Marion & Diaw?*

Kerr could never be that dumb.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Rumor: Shaq for Marion & Diaw?*

the suns wouldn't even consider that deal.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Rumor: Shaq for Marion & Diaw?*



R-Star said:


> EDIT


:lol:

man this is what we talk about on the Heat board now..


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Rumor: Shaq for Marion & Diaw?*

These trade rumors are getting more and more ridiculous


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Rumor: Shaq for Marion & Diaw?*

Phoenix would have to be the biggest morons in the NBA to do that deal. We're not getting rid of Shaq after he crippled our org. Unless another team has a death wish we'll have to ride out his contract.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: Rumor: Shaq for Marion & Diaw?*

Not going to happen on all fronts.


----------



## ShOwTiMe 15 (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Rumor: Shaq for Marion & Diaw?*

regardless it doesnt work salary wise....now if we add 
shaq 
blount 

for 

raja bell
marion
diaw

that works....but dont we have a chance of signing marion this offseason if we get rid of ricky and j-will before feb 21 and keeping shaq....????


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: Rumor: Shaq for Marion & Diaw?*

HA. This one gave me a good laugh. Thanks Hoopsworld!! :lol:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Rumor: Shaq for Marion & Diaw?*



ShOwTiMe 15 said:


> regardless it doesnt work salary wise....now if we add
> shaq
> blount
> 
> ...


That deal's even worse for Phoenix.


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Rumor: Shaq for Marion & Diaw?*

Haveing a trade for shaq at this point in his career is just stupid.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Rumor: Shaq for Marion & Diaw?*

Hoopsworld sucks. There are two explanations: 1) Miami is smokescreening to up Shaq's value. 2) HW completely made this up. Neither would surprise me. Those are terrible ideas.


----------



## Sex&Violence (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: Rumor: Shaq for Marion & Diaw?*

LMAO at this ridiculous trade proposal. Phoenix would never pull the trigger on this deal in a million years


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Heat in serious talks to trade Shaq*



> *Heat in serious talks to trade Shaq*
> 
> 
> The Heat has told center Shaquille O'Neal's representation that it is talking about trading him and he should be prepared for the possibility of a deal, according to two officials close to the situation. Phoenix has discussed sending forward Shawn Marion and point guard Marcus Banks to the Heat in return for O'Neal.
> ...


http://www.miamiherald.com/breaking_sports/story/407442.html


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

*Re: Heat in serious talks to trade Shaq*

Coming from the Herald? Thats a trust worthy source, so we must be shopping him.

The entire Shaq thing is confusing. Both he and Riles are acting as if he's staying, but then we hear this.

Who could we get from the Mavs? I dislike them, but is Josh Howard a possibility?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Heat in serious talks to trade Shaq*

Josh Howard? Not anywhere near it. But, if Cuban wants to spend some money he could S&T KVH as an expiring for Shaq. Maybe throw in Diop or Bass.

Riles has been trying to up Shaq's value through the media IMO. That's why it's been so confusing. That's Riles job.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Heat in serious talks to trade Shaq*

Please let this happen. Marion has a player option after this season so if he decides to opt out for a longer term deal with a team that doesn't suck, that will clear almost $17 million in cap space. If he stays, then we'll have an All-Star small forward next to Wade, not the worst thing in the world. Banks' contract is terrible, but you have to give something to get something. Or more appropriately in this case, you have to take some crap to get rid of some crap. 

Either way, this gives us cap relief either this summer or next summer instead of two summers down the road. Imagine if we make this deal, Marion opts out and we retain the expirings of JWill and Ricky. We could clear over $32 mil in cap space this summer.


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Heat in serious talks to trade Shaq*

Riley said he has a definite plan to get the heat at the salary limit. Only way he can do that is by trading Shaq, so factor in his contract length, declining skill, and age, Riley basically said, "we are dealing Shaq"


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Heat in serious talks to trade Shaq*



kconn61686 said:


> Riley said he has a definite plan to get the heat at the salary limit. Only way he can do that is by trading Shaq, so factor in his contract length, declining skill, and age, Riley basically said, "we are dealing Shaq"


This deal would actually add 100k to our salary total this season. Riley was referring to the luxury tax. This could get us under the cap this offseason though. But I think we might also be well off dealing Blount+UD for expirings+1st


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Heat in serious talks to trade Shaq*



Flash is the Future said:


> This deal would actually add 100k to our salary total this season. Riley was referring to the luxury tax. This could get us under the cap this offseason though. But I think we might also be well off dealing Blount+UD for expirings+1st


:yes:

I really want to trade Haslem while his value is high right now. I want to do what Memphis did with Shane Battier and trade him for a top 15 pick. We may have to wait until after the draft lottery happens though.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Heat in serious talks to trade Shaq*

Amazing - really didnt see this coming. Ill be stoked if it happens though. Both teams need a change, Phoenix would be better with Shaq - we'd be better with Marion or Cap Space.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Heat in serious talks to trade Shaq*

Honestly, a trade could really help Shaq..And it could benefit us ovbiuosly too since it doesnt look liek its heading anywhere right now


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Heat in serious talks to trade Shaq*



> Suns coach Mike D'Antoni said on his weekly radio show Tuesday night that the story caught him by surprise.
> 
> "The trade deadline's coming up so I'm sure there's talk all over the place," he said. "In our day and age now, you make one of those phone calls or answer a phone call everybody in the world knows about it. Other than normal business, I don't know anything that's going on."
> 
> Asked if any deal was close, D'Antoni said "No, no, no."


Espn.com

Lets not get to excited just yet...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Heat in serious talks to trade Shaq*

Well folks...

You know my sources are usually as strong as oak, I just got a call confirming that the deal is finalized and should be announced in the next day or so. 

The Diesel is headed out of Miami...


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

:eek8:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Get outta here.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Oh ****


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Damn dude, you're always 100% so I trust you.

I seriously don't know how I feel about this. There's going to be bitter feelings there and Miami is going to carry a stigma as the team that "dumped" Shaq. I've never liked him but I feel bad for him because I thought he was going to retire here and probably go into the Hall as a Heat. Now how is he going to go? As a Laker? A Magic? Crazy to think that he once called Pat Riley the best coach he ever played for. Wonder what he thinks of Pat now?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Heat in serious talks to trade Shaq*



DQ for 3 said:


> Well folks...
> 
> You know my sources are usually as strong as oak, I just got a call confirming that the deal is finalized and should be announced in the next day or so.
> 
> The Diesel is headed out of Miami...


The Matrix would be a sick addition but Diaw has been a bum since he got paid.

Hopefully Riles can lite a fire under his a$$!


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Well let's be real, they aren't dumping Shaq to Memphis.

He has an opportunity to compete for his 5th ring with the Suns, that was not going to happen here.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Heat in serious talks to trade Shaq*



HEATLUNATIC said:


> The Matrix would be a sick addition but Diaw has been a bum since he got paid.
> 
> Hopefully Riles can lite a fire under his a$$!


Like he has with Shaq?


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

arenas809 said:


> Well let's be real, they aren't dumping Shaq to Memphis.
> 
> He has an opportunity to compete for his 5th ring with the Suns, that was not going to happen here.


He'd kill himself if he got dealt here. :laugh:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Heat in serious talks to trade Shaq*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Like he has with Shaq?


Shaq is all but done!

Diaw on the other hand is only 25!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Miami is getting 2 rotation players where they had none so it's going to hurt our tanking. Diaw is garbage. This is a knee-jerk reaction by Phoenix to the Lakers deal and Miami might lose the #1 pick because of it. **** that ****.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I believe the deal is Shaq for Marion and Marcus Banks, I don't see why you'd take on Diaw's large contract, when you can damn near match the other two contracts to the dollar.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Holy ****. If S_D is saying its for real...prepare urself guys.

Just wow...


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

adam said:


> Miami is getting 2 rotation players where they had none so it's going to hurt our tanking. Diaw is garbage. This is a knee-jerk reaction by Phoenix to the Lakers deal and Miami might lose the #1 pick because of it. **** that ****.


Dude if there is a link on this site to getting a clue please click it.

The Heat have to try to keep Dwyane Wade.

That's what all this is about.

You can't sell an established superstar that just won a title less than two years ago on a five year rebuilding job based off the hopes and prayers of success from 19 year olds like Beasley.

They get Marion, then they're going to flip the expiring contracts for more talent, my guess is Mike Bibby.

Play spoiler the second half of the season and go into next season with some promise.

If it doesn't work, both Bibby and Marion would be expiring contracts.

Nothing to lose here, you couldn't ask for a better scenario given the disaster that is the Miami Heat now.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

arenas809 said:


> I believe the deal is Shaq for Marion and Marcus Banks, I don't see why you'd take on Diaw's large contract, when you can damn near match the other two contracts to the dollar.


God I hope so. I can't imagine Phoenix letting us get off that easy without forcing us to take Diaw. He has one of the worst contracts in the entire league so let's hope that's not the case.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

arenas809 said:


> Well let's be real, they aren't dumping Shaq to Memphis.
> 
> He has an opportunity to compete for his 5th ring with the Suns, that was not going to happen here.


1st post in what, 2 years? 

But, yeah I agree. Hey brought us a championship just like he predicted, I wonder what he'll say when he gets to PHX.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

BG44 said:


> Holy ****. If S_D is saying its for real...prepare urself guys.
> 
> Just wow...


This deal would probably knock us into the 3-7 range.

Not bad...but Beasley and Rose are out!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

arenas809 said:


> Dude if there is a link on this site to getting a clue please click it.
> 
> The Heat have to try to keep Dwyane Wade.
> 
> ...


This has nothing to do with Dwyane Wade. I don't need to get a "clue" because I'm not looking toward the hypothetical situation 3 years from now that Wade leaves 30+ million dollars on the table to leave the team that drafted him and he loves just because of 1 or 2 bad seasons.

Diaw has a **** contract. One of the worst in the league. Marion hasn't been the Matrix for a while if you weren't paying attention. If we take back Diaw we're still too cap hamstrung to do jack **** and we just cost ourselves a franchise player in the draft. Soooo sorry I don't agree with you. Want a hug?


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

sMaK said:


> 1st post in what, 2 years?


Conquering the world has required my full attention.

I decided to take a break at the Prime Meridian.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

adam said:


> This has nothing to do with Dwyane Wade.


Foolery is fun.

:yay:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

arenas809 said:


> Foolery is fun.
> 
> :yay:


I almost wish we would get back Boris Diaw just to spite you. However I actually have to watch the games. Maybe you don't.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Assuming this trade happens, the question becomes: Arenas or Brand? Which one do we try and sign?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

adam said:


> Assuming this trade happens, the question becomes: Arenas or Brand? Which one do we try and sign?


Brand and his snapped achilles or Arenas and his wrecked knee...

Riles loves Brand but I would pass on both of them!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> Brand and his snapped achilles or Arenas and his wrecked knee...
> 
> Riles loves Brand but I would pass on both of them!


Dude, I'm right with you. That's why I said I would rather rebuild through the draft. Arenas is going to re-sign with Washington and Brand was already declining before his flat tire.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

DQfor3 is always right when it comes to these types of scenarios.

bye bye Shaq, nice knowing you and thanx for everything. now get your lazy fat *** outta here!

i dont mean to be harsh, but i cant stand a player with the work ethics he has.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> This deal would probably knock us into the 3-7 range.
> 
> Not bad...but Beasley and Rose are out!



HIBBERT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Seriously, Heat need a 5 not a 4 or another 2 or 1.

With Marion here, we would be ok for the 3. Hell we could even run with Wade at the point, Wright at the 2, Marion at the 3 and Haslem at the 4.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Dee-Zy said:


> HIBBERT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Seriously, Heat need a 5 not a 4 or another 2 or 1.
> 
> With Marion here, we would be ok for the 3. Hell we could even run with Wade at the point, Wright at the 2, Marion at the 3 and Haslem at the 4.


If we fall to the 6-10 range Hibbert would be a strong possibility but he isnt worth passing on Bayless, Gordon or Mayo.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Haha fair enough Gio - you havent been his biggest fan since he got down here, but I can definately see your point. 

If this trade goes through - its a new era in Heat basketball. The next few months might actually be worth watching, with a hopeful small ball lineup of:

Wade
Cook
Wright
Marion
Haslem

We could be at the very least, entertaining. We will still have a top 5 pick in this draft, dont worry about that.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Ric Bucher just said that Shaq will be flying to Phoenix in the morning.

Marion/Banks for Shaq!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> This deal would probably knock us into the 3-7 range.
> 
> Not bad...but Beasley and Rose are out!


2007 Portland Trailblazers.

I do like the Marion part of the deal, whether he stays or goes. Banks worries me because he seems to be inconsistent and a loser, some sort of Ricky Davis/Smush Parker hybrid. It does sort of bother me that this could cause us to have to endure a season of pathetic losing with little pay-off if we drastically improve our record and get a not-so-good pick. But as I alluded to, its a lottery and anyone can win.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

This deal is awesome for the HEAT!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Seeing that the deal doesn't have Diaw, I really like it. Marion by himself can't stop our tanking. I like that we own his Bird Right's now and can work a sign and trade with him or maybe he has a career resurgence and he lowers his insane contract demands and we just re-sign him.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

> ESPN -
> The 2007-08 season for the Miami Heat might get a whole lot more shocking as the team heads into the trade deadline.
> 
> NBA front office sources told Marc Stein of ESPN.com on Tuesday night that the Heat are reportedly talking to the Phoenix Suns about a trade involving center Shaquille O'Neal.
> ...


http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/50725/20080205/suns_heat_talking_shaq_trade/


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This season just got interesting huh?

Next few days are gonna be crucial in the future of the Heat.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

BG44 said:


> This season just got interesting huh?
> 
> Next few days are gonna be crucial in the future of the Heat.


With our luck, Marion will win that do-over game against Atlanta (is he allowed to play?). Just like how those half-court buzzer beaters always go in against us.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Marion might revert back to being a 3, since he doesn't run that system anymore. Less PT for Wright?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Haha - Good question...im not sure if he is allowed to play or not!

I actually like The Matrix's game. He has a funky lookin shot, but hes athletic, he actually plays defense, and he gives a ****. Itll be important to have a guy like that on this team - even if it is only for a short period (assuming he opts out after this season).


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I think Marion will share time between the 3/4. Haslem is out a while, in which case he will probably play the 4. Once Haslem is back, he will probably slide to the 3, but still play a lot of minutes at the 4, as Haslem will be playin a lot of Center.

We will be seriously undersized, but strangely, we will be better rebounders and defenders with Marion, Haslem and Wright on the floor together.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Wait....THIS TAKES TIME AWAY FROM RICKY BUCKETS!!!


:cheers:


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

All of a sudden the price of that championship doesn't seem to steep for Miami


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Id like a follow up trade sending the Rickster out. More PT for Wright and Cook.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Id like a follow up trade sending the Rickster out. More PT for Wright and Cook.


I think Artest requested a trade a few days ago. Can you imagine a defensive team with Artest and Marion? That would be sick.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ricky and JWill for Artest and filler?

Banks/Wade
Wade/Cook
Artest/Wright
Marion/Wright
Haslem/Blount

Yes please.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

If it's for competitive reasons, I really don't like that Wright/Marion/Haslem midget lineup. If Marion opts out, that's 16 Mil right there, add that to the almost 9 Mil expiring from Jason Williams and something like that from Ricky... that's what, almost 30 Mil? Does that even make sense?

Then you have a possible top 3 pick. Hot damn.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, consider that we have been sitting through a Wright/Barron/Blount defensive big lineup...Wright/Marion/Haslem looks pretty good on comparison.

If we have a massive amount of capspace + a top 4 pick, ill practically wet myself.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Chan said:


> If it's for competitive reasons, I really don't like that Wright/Marion/Haslem midget lineup. If Marion opts out, that's 16 Mil right there, add that to the almost 9 Mil expiring from Jason Williams and something like that from Ricky... that's what, almost 30 Mil? Does that even make sense?
> 
> Then you have a possible top 3 pick. Hot damn.


You jumped on the bandwagon just in time before it left without you. You're good luck. We need some around here.

And to think some of us doubted Riley. How the hell does he do it? He must either be the most convincing person in the world or he's got dirt on every GM in the league. Riley for President! (Oh wait, he already is).


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I think Bibby's the guy.

With all the talking Artest is doing lately, no one is going to give the Kings anything of value for him.

I wouldn't give up an expiring contract for him when he could very well be a 2 month rental.

Artest makes sense if he was locked up, like Bibby would be, but given that this season is a lost cause, just to bring him in for a little while makes no sense at all.

As I said in another thread, I'd bet money that Bibby ends up in Miami.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> You jumped on the bandwagon just in time before it left without you. You're good luck. We need some around here.
> 
> And to think some of us doubted Riley. How the hell does he do it? He must either be the most convincing person in the world or he's got dirt on every GM in the league. Riley for President! (Oh wait, he already is).


I'm just shocked that Phoenix didn't demand Barron. Good thing they didn't because that would have been a deal breaker. We wouldn't let The Pearl go for anything less than Amare.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

You guys do realize that the trade hasn't happened right? Also it most likely won't happen because you just don't trade away your glue guy (read best all around player) for a guy who can barely get up off the bench without fouling 7 players, knocking over a few people in the front row and injuring himself.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

If this happens, then I'd like to wish Shaq the best. Hopefully he can revitalize his career in Phoenix. And I think I could finally root for them. Shaq's been huge (literally) for Miami. He put us on the map. And for that I'll be eternally grateful. But it's time for both sides to move on.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

IceMan23and3 said:


> You guys do realize that the trade hasn't happened right? Also it most likely won't happen because you just don't trade away your glue guy (read best all around player) for a guy who can barely get up off the bench without fouling 7 players, knocking over a few people in the front row and injuring himself.


I don't know how it will work out for Phoenix, but if DQ (Shaq_Diesel) says it's all but a done deal, then so it is unless something dramatically changes.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

This is definately a very important next few days.. HUGE MOVE if it goes through!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> I don't know how it will work out for Phoenix, but if DQ (Shaq_Diesel) says it's all but a done deal, then so it is unless something dramatically changes.


This isn't sex here buddy, BOTH parties have to consent for a trade to happen! Suns haven't said yes. It's like reporting that Marion for LBJ is waiting a 'yes' from Cleveland!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

IceMan23and3...I know ur upset, but seriously, theres a lot of evidence supporting whats about to go down. Its not just heresay. Reports are stating a deal is practically imminent, and S_D has said its done - he knows Heat insiders. If he says it, we all believe it.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

IceMan23and3 said:


> This isn't sex here buddy, BOTH parties have to consent for a trade to happen! Suns haven't said yes. It's like reporting that Marion for LBJ is waiting a 'yes' from Cleveland!


Haven't you seen any Lifetime movies? Rape happens and it's not pretty.

Take good care of Shaq for us.:wave:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

IceMan23and3 said:


> This isn't sex here buddy, BOTH parties have to consent for a trade to happen! Suns haven't said yes. It's like reporting that Marion for LBJ is waiting a 'yes' from Cleveland!


well if there were several sources saying they had been having "serious talks", the "trade is imminent", and Marion is headed to Cleveland for a physical, then it'd be much more reasonable. But noone trades Lebron so thats just ludicrous, this trade is very possible, it really just depends on whether or not Phoenix has cracked under the pressure of wasting years not winning or not really even getting closer to a championship.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

damn, if this goes through that would be amazing. Shaq and that contract out of Miami would be a godsend with the way this team is right now

im hoping it goes through, but little things could tie this up


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

IceMan23and3 said:


> This isn't sex here buddy, BOTH parties have to consent for a trade to happen! Suns haven't said yes. It's like reporting that Marion for LBJ is waiting a 'yes' from Cleveland!


Not sex with kobe bryant..

HAPPEN!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

adam said:


> Haven't you seen any Lifetime movies? Rape happens and it's not pretty.
> 
> Take good care of Shaq for us.:wave:


Thats not right :laugh:

Wow, I fall asleep and wake up to find this. This is crazy!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Not sex with kobe bryant..
> 
> HAPPEN!


:rofl:



How long before this gets edited? Right around now.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

If riley pulls this off, I'll try not to say a bad thing about him for the rest of the year. Even if the trade fails..


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Yahoo confirms it!!

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=Ag_Bz85UgaCHEfliitZNszi8vLYF?slug=jy-shaqdeal020508&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Theres a big IF though.

The deal has been finalised, but will only go through *IF* shaq passes the MRI on his left hip.

Shaq, I know I've said some bad s*** about you before but if you pass this MRI I'll support you till you retire. Now go knock that MRI out you son of a b****!


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I really hope he passes that physical.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

sMaK said:


> I really hope he passes that physical.


Dont be shocked if he doesnt.

The hip is prolly degenerative at this point.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Bill Walton says this is the most important physical in the history of mankind.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

my favorite duo of all time


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

So what happens if he doesn't pass?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Chan said:


> So what happens if he doesn't pass?


No deal and we all start crying.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> No deal and we all start crying.


Yea pretty much.. and we go on living our lives knowing we're the even bigger laughing stock of the NBA now..

And shaq is pissed..

The team chemistry goes down and locker-room problems increase..

Riley goes on vacation..

The city of Miami boos Shaq to no end whenever he decides to step back on the court (hopefully, they betta not cheer him)..

Pretty much, we suck.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm sorry.. Pat Riley is a god among GM's if this trade is real. I swear to god I didnt think anyone would take Shaq's contract.. Let alone to get back an all star like Marion... Wow.... If this is the real deal, Pat Riley is the man.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I'm sorry.. Pat Riley is a god among GM's if this trade is real. I swear to god I didnt think anyone would take Shaq's contract.. Let alone to get back an all star like Marion... Wow.... If this is the real deal, Pat Riley is the man.


:worthy: Riley is Legend :worthy:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I cannot believe it. I cannot believe it. I cannot believe it. This is fantastic! I'm f'ing ecstatic right now I want to cry. I thought we were gonna have to deal with that bum for 2 more years. Hip Hip Hooray!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Heated said:


> I cannot believe it. I cannot believe it. I cannot believe it. This is fantastic! I'm f'ing ecstatic right now I want to cry. I thought we were gonna have to deal with that bum for 2 more years. Hip Hip Hooray!


How you like Riley now? :biggrin:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Whoa. This is so good. I've always ranked Marion up with my favourite NBA players, and now he's possibly coming to Miami!?!? And we are getting rid of Shaq. This news couldn't get any better. Sure, as people have said it might move us down to 3-7 land in the draft, but Roy Hibbert?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Riley was a Legend/God when he landed Shaq in Miami, and now hes a Legend/God getting rid of Shaq from Miami.

i love it.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Heated said:


> I cannot believe it. I cannot believe it. I cannot believe it. This is fantastic! I'm f'ing ecstatic right now I want to cry. I thought we were gonna have to deal with that bum for 2 more years. Hip Hip Hooray!


i felt the same way. i even wet myself


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> How you like Riley now? :biggrin:


:worthy:

he knows how to get what he wants that's for damn sure. I was dissapointed with that he got mugged in that Shaq trade (imo) but this makes up for a lot of that.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pat Riley must be a basketball God. How he did this is an absolute miracle.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

If I were the GM of this team, I'd be too embarassed to talk to the other GMs, let alone offer Shaq to Phoenix :lol:

Riley is a basketball GOD!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i think its safe to say that Riles heart fully belongs to managing the team instead of coaching it.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> i think its safe to say that Riles heart fully belongs to managing the team instead of coaching it.


agreed.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> If I were the GM of this team, I'd be too embarassed to talk to the other GMs, let alone offer Shaq to Phoenix :lol:
> 
> Riley is a basketball GOD!


:lol: Me too.
:worthy:Riley=God:worthy:


----------



## ShOwTiMe 15 (Jun 30, 2005)

tommorrow boys.....lets pray, cross our fingers, and hope the giant sperm whale can pass this physical....we need to dump both ricky and jwill ...asap...

if this deals goes through phoenix will win the title...came from me first!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Congrats to the Heat!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

ShOwTiMe 15 said:


> tommorrow boys.....lets pray, cross our fingers, *and hope the giant sperm whale can pass this physical.*...we need to dump both ricky and jwill ...asap...
> 
> if this deals goes through phoenix will win the title...came from me first!


lmao!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Eternal said:


> Congrats to the Heat!


Thankyou, but the Fat One still needs to pass his physical.. 

Congrats to the Lakers too!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm gonna wait until Shaq passes that physical until getting too excited but Riley is amazing. We're basically speeding up our rebuilding process by 2 years with this trade.

And if this trade does go down then i'll need a new username


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Thankyou, but the Fat One still needs to pass his physical..
> 
> Congrats to the Lakers too!


exactly. its not over until the fat lady sings---or in this case Shaq.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wade2shaq said:


> I'm gonna wait until Shaq passes that physical until getting too excited but Riley is amazing. We're basically speeding up our rebuilding process by 2 years with this trade.
> 
> And if this trade does go down then i'll need a new username


I know, I just realised I'm getting so damn hyped up about something that could very well end up as nothing if THE FAT ONE DOES NOT PASS HIS PHYSICAL!!!!!!!!!!!

Shaq, I swear to God, if you come back I'll gun you down. I'm sorry but I had to say it.

This trade is huge if it goes down!! Viva La Rasa!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wade2shaq said:


> And if this trade does go down then i'll need a new username


hmmm...

wade2cook?
wade2marion?
wade2wright?
flash2matrix?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Eternal said:


> Congrats to the Heat!


Thank you and congrats on Gasol. Huge trades this year even before the A-S break, crazyness.

I suggest to all Heat fans to say a prayer that Shaq passes his physical.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

When Shaq officially leaves for Phoenix, our team body fat percentage drops by 45%.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> hmmm...
> 
> wade2cook?
> wade2marion?
> ...


OoOo FlashMatrix, that's catchy, I might have to steal that one off the list and change my username :biggrin:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> When Shaq officially leaves for Phoenix, our team body fat percentage drops by 45%.



:lol: :clap2:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gio305 said:


> hmmm...
> 
> wade2cook?
> wade2marion?
> ...


Thanks for the suggestions . Ive gone from wade2odom to wade2shaq so itll definitely still have wade2 in it. I was gonna wait until the lottery to see if we go the number 1 pick and change it to Wade2Beasley But who knows know after this trade if we'd improve ourselves out of the top 1 or 2 picks.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

another good thing if Marion makes it here is that the court is going to really open up instead of a this huge blob clogging up the middle.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ira agrees with us that Riles is a genius! :biggrin:



> *On second thought... the man's a genius*
> 
> 
> He made Brian Grant's contract disappear, when it appeared an impossible dream.
> ...


http://blogs.sun-sentinel.com/sports_basketball_heat/2008/02/on-second-thoug.html


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

If Shaq passes.. Pat Riley appreciation thread anyone??


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> I don't know how it will work out for Phoenix, but if DQ (Shaq_Diesel) says it's all but a done deal, then so it is unless something dramatically changes.


Hey Flash, hadnt you been hoping that we'd try to trade for Marcus Banks last season?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Israel Gutierrez take n te deal 



> *Loved ya, Shaq*
> 
> First, have to say this is about as shocking a move as anyone could have expected for the Heat. I'm pretty sure everyone was guessing Jason Williams, Udonis Haslem or maybe Ricky Davis would get moved. Instead, Riley finds a taker for The Big Contract and manages to get back an All-Star caliber player in Shawn Marion. That's a move no one could've seen coming (actually, I did get an email from someone suggesting something similar to this... turns out he was right).
> 
> ...


http://blogs.herald.com/miami_heat/2008/02/loved-ya-shaq.html


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

how about heat2lottery

im kidding, i promise..


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> how about heat2lottery
> 
> im kidding, i promise..


I swear us Grizz and Heat fans are gonna run you off this board. :laugh:


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

First of all, i want to thank Shaq..All of you are just like dissing him now, but loved him earlier, common guys, you cant blame him for anything, he is getting old.. I thnk he'll be better off in Phoenix where he could revive somehwat..And lastly, Riley, your a freakin Genious!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Dwyane Wade said:


> First of all, i want to thank Shaq..All of you are just like dissing him now, but loved him earlier, common guys, you cant blame him for anything, he is getting old.. I thnk he'll be better off in Phoenix where he could revive somehwat..And lastly, Riley, your a freakin Genious!


I'll agree that he doesn't completely deserve all the blame he got this season, and that he was dissed pretty bad at times. That said, if Shaq fails his physical and returns here, I'll go right back, only worse. Simply, Shaq's been one of the most frustrating players in the league recently and seeing him and his contract come back is definately gona rip into the heart of Heat fans..

Oh and yea, thanks Shaq. We all say bad things about him but ofcourse when he was playing good ball he was well-liked. He palyed his good years, I'm glad he's leaving us now (his contract mainly..), but I hope he does well in Phoenix.

But I swear if he fails his physical..


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Bill Walton says this is the most important physical in the history of mankind.



bwahahahahahaha


did he really say that? He is awesome!!!! If he didn't say that, YOU ARE Awesome!!!!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Dee-Zy said:


> bwahahahahahaha
> 
> 
> did he really say that? He is awesome!!!! If he didn't say that, YOU ARE Awesome!!!!


Don't know, he probably did.. I thought it up all by myself though so indeed I AM AWESOME!!!! :biggrin:

Seriously though, this physical is HUGE in terms of where this franchise is going.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

This thread is hilarious!!!! 45% body fat? You're on a roll NAB

Makes money disappear better than Enron?



bwahahahahahahahahaaa


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Wow. This is unbelievable. I didn't think I'd ever see Shaq being traded out of Miami. When I think about it, this trade does makes sense for both sides given their situations. Pretty cool!


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

I don't check the NBA for a few days and the best news EVER appears! *dances*


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)




----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

ooohhhh


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I hope he fails that physical. I like rooting for horrible teams.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Rumor: Shaq for Marion & Diaw?*



Dee-Zy said:


> Shaq running??????????
> 
> 
> *dies of laughter
> ...


Crazy though, not a rumor.

I gotta type this out to see this roster.

Wade
Cook
Marion
Haslam
???

Who plays center for you guys now?


----------



## Serrated Shadow (Mar 30, 2006)

*accidental post**


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Now just send Jwill to Houston for Mike James 






 I know, I wish...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Fantastic deal for the Heat, this really is.

Wade, Marion and hopefully a top 3 pick to grab either Beasley, Rose or Gordon...the Heat just made a great step for the future of their team.

The only issue is that a lineup of Wade, Davis, Marion, Haslem and Blount is better than what they had with Shaq...so they might actually win a few games now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaq on his way to Pheonix to take his physical



> DETROIT -- Heat center Shaquille O'Neal boarded a flight to Phoenix on Wednesday morning to meet with team officials to complete his trade to the Suns for Shawn Marion.
> 
> O'Neal was informed of the pending trade Tuesday night, and after some initial shock, he prepared to move on to complete his Hall of Fame career with the Suns, two of his associates said Wednesday morning.
> 
> ...


http://www.miamiherald.com/592/story/408561.html


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

DQ for 3 said:


>


:lol::lol:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Chan said:


> I hope he fails that physical. I like rooting for horrible teams.


:lol:

Go root for someone else, although we liked your company, I'd rather have Marion. :biggrin:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just heard an update on WQAM.

The Miami Heat, Pheonix Suns and the NBA have set up a 5PM conference call.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

oooooh - how long to go till then over in the States? Must be soon?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

BG44 said:


> oooooh - how long to go till then over in the States? Must be soon?


Assuming it's a 5PM eastern time conference call, it started about 20 mins ago


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

No news? Im at work and dying to hear whats going on!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BG44 said:


> No news? Im at work and dying to hear whats going on!


Nothing yet. Have some patience :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Shaquille O'Neal has been kidnapped. Sources say they saw him stuffed into an SUV with the license plate reading "kob24". Hmmm...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Jace said:


> Shaquille O'Neal has been kidnapped. Sources say they saw him stuffed into an SUV with the license plate reading "kob24". Hmmm...












:whoknows:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

TRADE DONE ACCORDING TO RIC BUCHER on espn news.

O'Neal passed the physical, which the Arizona Republic also reports.

http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/articles/0206shaqpasses.html


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT!!!

As happy as I was with the Diesel coming to Miami (although bittersweet, lost 3 of my favourite players then in BG, Caron and Odom...) I can safely say im equally as ecstatic at this news. Marion is a quilty player, and our future looks bright once again.

Thanks for the memories Shaq - good luck in Phoenix.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

ANother article. Shaq calls NAsh and tells him "I will not let you down"

http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/articles/0206shaqlatest.html


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

ESPN Link - The Deal is Done, Shaq's a Sun

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3234099


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

RIley is about to address the media in Detroit accoridng to WQAM.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And a special thank you to the Lakers who made that trade last week. As Steven A Smith just said, who knows if the Suns make this deal if the Lakers dont make that trade.

Funny how that worked out


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I wonder what Dallas was offering us?? Shoot we'd probably had waited longer and see who else offered us what, but Riley prob wanted to get this done ASAP


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

*Wooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooo!* 

Goodbye SHAQ welcome SHAWN!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

UD40 said:


>


that looks very, very nice


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So what number is Marion gonna wear? Icky has 31...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

BG44 said:


> So what number is Marion gonna wear? Icky has 31...


but Icky also sucks..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)




----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

NewAgeBaller said:


> but Icky also sucks..


he wore #31 in college too, so who knows.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Damn, I'm sad to see Shaq go.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq's press conference in on ESPN right now


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Marion wearing 7.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

They should strip Davis of his number and give it to Marion lol


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Marion and Banks press conference is at 3:30 ET today!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

DQ for 3 said:


> Marion and Banks press conference is at 3:30 ET today!


Did anyone else see the conference?

I watched it again and noticed Marion said _"but at the same time"_ and _"you know what I'm sayin'?"_ like 500 times :lol:


----------

